# Favourite Fictional Characters?



## Bombsii

Who/what are your favourite characters from, Movies, books, TV shows, Video Games, comics etc.?

Movies: General Grievous from the Star Wars series & Harry from the spiderman films.

Books: Kernel from the Demonata series
(I just love seeing stories that are from his viewpoint, its the reason I fell in love with both Demon Thief & Dark Calling.)

TV Shows: Owen from Torchwood, Baldrick from the Blackadder series & the Doctor from Doctor Who (who else? -NO PUN INTENDED-)

Comics: I fell in love with the comic version of Hobgoblin and the comic Iron Man was more believable.

Video Games: Yoom-tah Guildmaster Wigglytuff.Oh Meta Knight & Dark Samus too.

Yours?


----------



## Abwayax

Movies: Hmm... a tie between King Leonidas from _300_ and Darth Vader from _Star Wars_
Books: Captain Yossarian, Lieutenant Minderbinder, Colonel Cathcart, Lt. Colonel Korn, Chaplain Shipman/Tappman (his name was changed for the movie), Lieutenant/Colonel/General Schiesskopf, General Peckem, ex-Private First Class Wintergreen from _Catch-22_; Heathcliff from _Wuthering Heights_; Severus Snape from _Harry Potter_; Count Olaf from _A Series of Unfortunate Events_
TV Shows: Cell from _Dragon Ball Z_; Gendo Ikari from _Neon Genesis Evangelion_
Comics: ... eh I'll pass
Video Games:


----------



## Notoriously Unknown

Movies- I've always liked Pumba from The Lion King. ^.^
Books- A bunch of cats from the Warriors series. I can't name them all, but I sure do like them. Other than that I'd have to say Alice from the Twilight series. She's so quirky. :3
TV- House. HOUSE. *HOUSE*. Did you expect anything different from me? Toph from Avatar the Last Airbender is a major favorite too. |:3
Comics- This can also mean manga, right? In that case I do love the naive antics of Yotsuba. So silly and cute. X3
Video Games- Midna. I said it in the favorite video game character thread and I'll say it again here.


----------



## Keltena

Movies: 
Books: Close one between Tally Youngblood from _Uglies/Pretties/Specials_ and Bartimaeus from the Bartimaeus triology... I think I'll go with Tally, though.
TV: I've always loved Isabelle from The 4400, so I'll say her. I also adore Iroh from Avatar: The Last Airbender.
Comics: Erm, don't read many. If manga counts, D from Petshop of Horrors.
Video games: Castor from Last Scenario. Such an awesome character.


----------



## Thanks for All the Fish

Movies: I'll go with Timon from _The Lion King._ Fffft meerkats~ Aaand I have a little weak point for Jed and Octavius from _Night At the Museum._

Books: Elphaba from _Wicked._ Definately. Nessarose is a close second though, yay for witch/sister with no arms rivalry. :D

TV: What a toughie. (read:DAMN YOOOOU D<)
Uhm...just about any and all of the new ducklings from _House_, and the trio of House, Cuddy, and Wilson themselves. 
JD/Janitor/Dr.Cox from _Scrubs,_ annnnd Baldrick and Blackaader from every Blackadder reincarnation. Really.

Comics: I read none. Yup. 

Video Games: Mari from Drawn to Life. Raposa in general.


----------



## JolteonShock

Movies:  Stitch from _Lilo & Stitch_
Books:  Aly from _Trickster's Choice_
TV:  House from _House_ (duh)
Comics:  (can manga count, too?)  Edward and Alphonse from _Full Metal Alchemist_
Video Games:  Tyson from _Pokemon Platinum_


----------



## Bombsii

JolteonShock said:


> Movies:  Stitch from _Lilo & Stitch_


Yay. 
I used to watch this, and its the best kids show anyone ever made, Stitch is greaat.


----------



## Abwayax

Notoriously Unknown said:


> This can also mean manga, right?





Salamander said:


> If manga counts





JolteonShock said:


> (can manga count, too?)


Of course not. Everyone knows that manga aren't "comics" simply because they were made by Japanese people. When Japanese people make comics, said comics are automatically not considered comics due to the fact that they are Japanese. The same applies to animated cartoons. Logically, of course, it should also apply to video games, music, live-action TV shows and movies, and any other Japanese thing we foolish Westerners use English words for.


----------



## President Michael Wilson

Number 100 just got in my list of favorite people ever.


Movies- The T. rex from Jurassic Park holds a fond place in my memories.

Books- Hugh the Hand from Dragon's Wing, tied with Nicolae Carpathia from Left Behind. I know he's supposed to be Satan, but he still manages to be more likable than the heroes at times.

TV- Michael from Burn Notice is so badass I'm surprised he hasn't been mentioned yet.

Comics- Deadpool. Need I say more?

Vidya Games- President Michael Wilson from Metal Wolf Chaos.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ

Movies: Mh, though call, but I'd have to say Sergeant Nicholas Angel from Hot Fuzz, Alex from XXY (they're both pretty relateable in my case 'v') and Big Daddy from Cat on a Hot Tin Roof. I love most badass old man characters really. Clint Eastwood in Gran Torino's another one.
OLD PEOPLE <3

Books: Again so hard. I guess Hannibal Lecter's a favourite, and I like Basil from The Picture of Dorian Gray. Hell, every character of Wilde's is awesome because they're basically him.

TV Shows: Gregory House, James Wilson, Eric Foreman and most of the new ducklings from House MD, and pretty much every character from Oz, with special emphasis on Kareem Said, Augustus Hill, Cyril O'Reily, Tobias Beecher, Chris Keller and Vernon Schillinger. Blackadder and Baldrick from Blackadder. René, Leclerc, Hans Geering, Hubert Gruber and everyone else in 'Allo 'Allo.

Comics: Marzi from Marzi and Uncle Scrooge. Uncle Scrooge is badass.
The nameless guy from Shaun Tan's comic about a guy who travels to a weird alternate-reality land too.

Video Games: Jimmy from Bully and the narrator from LittleBigPlanet.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Movies: Mort Rainey from _Secret Window_, Tony Stark from _Iron Man_, Jack Sparrow from the _Pirates of the Caribbean_ series, Riley Poole from _National Treasure_, Robbie Ferrier from _War of the Worlds_, and Sphinx from _Gone in 60 Seconds_.

Books: There's many, but here's a partial list: Mogget from Garth Nix's Abhorsen trilogy, Dess from Scott Westerfeld's Midnighters trilogy, Dustfinger from Cornelia Funke's Inkheart series, Murtagh from Christopher Paolini's _Inheritance_ trilogy, and Sirius, Lupin, and Tonks from JK Rowling's Harry Potter series.

TV: I don't watch enough TV to have a favorite, really...

Comics: Reynardine from Tom Siddell's Gunnerkrigg Court. <3 I also like Zimmy and Mort from the same comic.

Video games: The Prince from _Prince of Persia: Sands of Time_. I can't really think of a lot of games that I have that have really well-built characters... =/ There's this one game that my friend has (ohh what's it called, I can't remember) that has an _epic_ story and cast. The main character's name is Cain, I think.


----------



## Butterfree

Why are we splitting this by media? I don't really think there is any meaningful difference between characters in movies, books, TV shows, comics and video games, and some characters appear in multiple media. o_O But eh.

*Movies*
If 42-minute web films count, Billy from _Dr. Horrible's Sing-Along Blog_ is probably it. He is simply adorable. And he's Neil Patrick Harris. Fuck yeah.

Ulysses Everett McGill from _O Brother, Where Art Thou?_ is quite adorable as well.

I do also like Jack Sparrow from _Pirates of the Caribbean_.

*Books*
Harry Dresden from _The Dresden Files_ is great - he's funny and lands himself in the most delightfully messed-up of situations.

There is also Temeraire from the _Temeraire_ series. The most positively adorable humongous dragon you've ever seen.

*TV shows*
I think my very favorite fictional character in general, at least at the moment, is Alan Shore from _The Practice_ and _Boston Legal_. He is absolutely wonderfully messed up and full of all this delicious subtle self-loathing. <3 And he makes really, _really_ good closing arguments.

I also love Mal from _Firefly_ to bits. Made even better by all the delightful things that happen to him during the course of the series, such as being tortured to death and crawling through a spaceship after being shot in the stomach while the life support system is failing.

*Comics*
Scrooge McDuck, specifically as interpreted by Don Rosa, I really adore, for the healthy mix of badassery and psychological depth.

Rorschach and Ozymandias from _Watchmen_ also qualify; they're both very interesting in very different ways. Rorschach is just plain badass while one of the most messed up fictional characters of all time. Meanwhile, I mostly find Ozymandias very compelling because he may be one of the more understandable villains I have ever seen.

*Video games*
Godot from the _Phoenix Wright_ games as I see him is an exceptionally tragic figure. He started out eccentric but after being in a coma for years and waking up to discover that he's basically lost everything he's lived for, he develops all these delicious psychological complexes, with layers upon layers of self-loathing projected onto the only person he can find to blame and a compulsive need to redeem himself in his own eyes.

Mia Fey from the _Phoenix Wright_ games is just oh so very badass. <3 I adore her.

Then I have this odd crush on Jim Raynor from _StarCraft_.

*Theater*
Judas Iscariot, specifically as interpreted by _Jesus Christ Superstar_. A figure standard Christian mythology has as a greedy villain, the musical makes him _more_ sympathetic than Jesus (at least when done right), and he is in so much adorable emotional distress throughout. <3


In other words, I have a thing for psychologically messed-up men in physical or emotional pain.


----------



## Invader Palkia

Hoo boy.

Movies: Hmm... Palkia! Um... I don't know. I never really thought about it.

Books: Ron Weasley.
xD

TV Shows:
Zim from Invader Zim. Because I usually like the evil guys. Unless they're Ron.
Tamama and Kururu from Keroro Gunso. Tamama is just crazy and awesome and cute and stuff... And Kururu is a total noob. I can picture him rickrolling people xD
Squidward 8D

Comics: I don't read many comics... :(
So I say...
HAPPY NOODLE BOY!

Video Games: Foomin! Foomin is awesome (Katamari)
But, um, let me think... Hmm. Lots of Kirby characters (Mostly the main "villains" like Dedede and Meta Knight), Pokemon of course, and er.... Anyone who isn't Sebatian tute. He annoys the hell outta me. That game sucks.

And so we end the post dissing Wii music. Yay.

I might edit this later as I remember more characters...


----------



## Erif

Movies-
I will always love Juno from Juno, because she has such an awesome character. Funny and totally a great friend to have. Donkey and Mushu from their respective movies (Mulan/Shrek), just 'cause Eddie Murphy make them freakin hilarious. Can't think of any more. Edit: Oh wait. Porco from Porco Rosso. <3

Books-
Percy Jackson from the Percy Jackson and The Olympians series. And really, the only reason I love him so much, is because the book is written in First-person. Reading the book from his view-point is absolutely... gorgeous, and I get to know him really well as a character. I also love Artemis from Artemis Fowl, he's such a smartass. <3

Shows and anime-
Oh god. Let's start with shows. Most of the old Cartooon Cartoon characters make my favorite list, like the cast from _Space Ghost Coast to Coast_, Courage the Cowardly Dog, Johnny Bravo, Samurai Jack, Stimpy, Tom AND Jerry, and all the Edds (priceless). And most of the characters from That 70s Show. Hell yes.

Now, anime? Err... this is hard. I'll just do a couple. Yuuichi from _Kanon_. This man made me literally start bawling on the floor because of his jokes and sarcasm. He fit right in with the anime. Haruko from Fooly Cooly. Um, badass? Yoko, Asuka, L, Skikamaru, Spike, Kanta... all favorites.


----------



## foreign contaminant

movies: none, really. i don't watch enough movies to make a list for this.

books: um... sal paradise, dean moriarty (both from on the road), the greasers from the outsiders, finny from a separate peace, haruhi suzumiya, boogiepop, most of the cast of naked lunch (lol) and probably more.

comics: marjane from persepolis, yotsuba, all of the cast of azumanga daioh. kaoru mori's emma is really good, too.

tv: shinji ikari? i am fascinated by him. he is so unlike other protagonists in that i am not supposed to like him, but i root for him nonetheless. i also empathize lisa simpson, even though i am not nearly as smart as she is.

video games: all of the cast of xenosaga, including xenogears. when i played episode 3, i empathized with shion _so much_, to the point that it had a tremendous effect on my enjoyment of the game. people mostly see the game as good; at the time, i felt it was one of the greatest games i had ever played. i'm not sure it would be the same way playing it now, but i still have a soft spot for it. all told, the cast is so well-developed and likeable. xenogears is that way too, except that the main characters "are so sick!"


----------



## Yarnchu

Movies: Godzilla all the way. More specifically, either the original from Gojira or Meltdown Godzilla from Godzilla vs Destoroyah. Little Godzilla is also very cute.

Books: Hmm....not sure, to be honest. I typically don't remember the characters from the books I read, plus I haven't read a Warriors book. I guess one of the dragons from Chris D'Lacey's(I hope I spelled that right) Dragon books, you know, The Fire Within and such.

TV: Probably either Sokka, Zuko, or Iroh from Avatar. And lets not forget Vegeta. Dude is probably the most developed character from DBZ.

Comics: I don't read comics. I'll just say Vegeta since DBZ originated as a manga.

Video Games: Kirby and King Dedede. I guess I'll throw in some others as well: Luigi, Pichu, Charizard, Bowser(early Mario games/Smash only), and probably some others I'm forgetting.


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Movies: Russell from Inside Man, my all-time favourite movie. I also find Robbie and Julia from the Wedding Singer to be hilarious and enchanting respectively. Jim Carrey's Riddler and Heath Ledger's Joker have to be my favourite cinematic villains, with Cillian Murphy's Scarecrow a close second. And Count Dooku third.

Books: Lord Loss of the Demonata Series, Kurda Smahlt of the Saga of Darren Shan, Althalus of the Redemption of Althalus, Severus Snape and Albus Dumbledore of the Harry Potter franchise and the Spook of the Wardstone Chronicles.

TV: Chase Young of Xiaolin Showdown, Frasier Krane of Cheers and Frasier, Dr. Cox, Jordan Sullivan, the Janitor and Franklin the Lab Technician of Scrubs, Michael Scott, Dwight Schrute, Jim Halpert and Pam Beesly of the Office: An American Workplace, Olivia Bensen, Elliott Stabler, Casey Novak, Jack McCoy, Merritt Rook of the Law and Order franchise (though I specifically watch SVU), Aaron Hotchner, David Rossi, Derek Morgan, Spencer Reid and Penelope Garcia of Criminal Minds, Kurojishi Rio and Mele of Jyuken Sentai Gekiranger and Gregory House and James Wilson of House.

Comics: Don't read them.

Video Games: Myrrah, RAAM and Skorge of the Gears of War franchise, Chairman Drek and Gleeman Vox of the Rachet and Clank franchise, Gol, Maia, Baron Praxis, MetalKrew, Erol and Count Veger of the Jak and Daxter franchise, Lucien LeChance of Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion and Jacob Crow of TimeSplitters: Future Perfect.

Theater: Jean Valjean, Javert and Enjolras of Les Miserables, Luther Billis and the Professor of South Pacific, Major General Stanley of the Pirates of Penzance and Sweeney Todd/Benjamin Barker, Judge Turpin and Beadle Bagford of Sweeney Todd: The Demon Barber of Fleet Street.

EDIT: Cole Turner of Charmed.


----------



## Dannichu

*Television:*

Chloe O'Brian from 24. She's abrasive, painfully blunt, sarcastic and terrible in social situations but still manages to be completely endearing.

Tara from BtVS. I can't believe I've just picked her over Willow, but I love her character so, so much. She's introduced as awkward, stuttery and painfully shy, but the viewers and the rest of the cast get to see her grow and change into someone more confident as she overcomes her personal demons with the help of her friends. She's the nicest, most selfless person on the show, but is strong enough to know when a relationship turns abusive and gets out; she's quiet and soft-spoken, but she sometimes knows the other characters better than they know themselves.

Honourable mentions: Moss from The IT Crowd, Edgar from 24, Olivia from Law and Order:SVU, House from House, Karen from Will & Grace, Liz from 30 Rock, Everyone in Pushing Daisies, Jaye from Wonderfalls, Veronica from Veronica Mars, Willow from Buffy and Chandler from Friends.

*Video Games:*

Raine Sage from ToS. I think what I love most about Raine is how many different sides we get to see of her - teacher, sister, parent-figure, healer, scholar, daughter, victim, friend; and in addition to all the roles she plays, she's a walking contradiction; she's a White Mage who kicks at least four people in the face during the game; she's by far the most intelligent person in the game, but can't cook to save her life; she's the emotional pillar the younger characters look up to, but she's absolutely terrified of water, goes nuts at the sight of ruins and we see her break down in tears twice (once after being abused by the mayor, once after confronting her mother).

Honourable mentions: Every main character from the AA series, most other ToS characters, Etna from Disgaea, Vivi from FFIX, Pikachu from Pokemon and Snake from MGS.

*Theatre:*

G(a)linda from Wicked. Actually, this is more bookverse than musicalverse, but still. I love so much how we get to see her change from an empty-headed bimbo to someone who wants so much to do the right thing - she's not perfect and isn't strong enough, but we get to see her learn and change and grow and eventually realise that the wrong choices she's made will make her desperately unhappy - in many ways, I think she's much more tragic than Elphaba (who I also adore). 

Angel from RENT. In a cast of amazing characters, it's so, so hard to pick my favourite, but I think it has to be Angel. She's such a beautiful person; she doesn't take being alive for granted for a single second, and just her presence can light up a room - even one as sad as a Life Support meeting. She's the emotional glue holding the group together ("Angel helped up belive in love"); and her self-confidence is just beyond amazing <3

Honourable mentions: Everyone else in RENT, Jean Valjean from Les Mis, Rod and Christmas Eve from Avenue Q and Ryan from HSM.

*Anime/Manga:*

If I start talking about how much I adore Yotsuba, I'll never stop. Suffice to say I think she's absolutely, totally and utterly fantastic in every possible way. 

...I also love the Azumanga Daioh cast. Yeah, yeah; Azuma fangirl. 

I'm sure I've forgotten some, but those are the ones that jump to mind :)


----------



## Lupine Volt

Books: Susan from Discworld. Death from Discworld. Yah know what? Every main character from Discworld is really high up on that list...aside from Twoflower. And Colon. 

TV: Ried from Criminal Minds. J.D from Scrubs. Pam from the Office. 

Theatre: Stella from A Streetcar named Desire. Henry Drummond from Inherit the Wind. Angel and Mark from Rent. Mercutio from Romeo and Juliet. *Stupid Tybalt.*

Video Games: Lucius, Ilyana, and Mia from Fire Emblem. Sheena from Tales of Symphonia. Rita from Tales of Vesperia. Ada from Resident Evil.


----------



## shadow_lugia

Stormblade. The thread may close now.


----------



## sagefo

Frank the Rabbit from Donnie Darko and Harkat from Cirque du Freak.


----------



## Bombsii

BUMP


sagefo said:


> and Harkat from Cirque du Freak.


Harkat wasn't in the book Cirque du Freak ;D  WHEYYYYYYYY

Anyone, ima do my own thread, because im a _fearless bastard._

Movie Characters: Not much of a backstory to go by, but I just love the first evil ex, Matthew Pattel of Scott Pilgrim. Just do. Oh, and Wall-E.

Book Characters: Kernel from the Demonata series. WHERE IS MAH EYEZ.
Also Spook from the unknown Shapeshifter books  (Spook > Malfoy)

Anime Characters: Just to keep this section short, lets just stick with Rock Lee from Naruto (A INSPIRATION TO ALL), Hibari Kyoya from KHR & the Kishin Asura from Soul Eater.

Video Game Characters: N and Cheren. Simple.


----------



## Chief Zackrai

Movies: Howl, from Howl's moving Castle, and Calcifer.

Tv: Ryuk, from Death Note. Also, House and Mordecai from Regular Show.

Comics: Green/Blue (the female one) and gold from Pokemon Adventures, and Joey from Yu-Gi-Oh!

Video Games: Junk Man from Megaman Blue Moon. Maybe some others... I don't play too many video games.

Theatre: Mr. Cladwell from Urinetown and also Hot Blades Harry from that play, and Officer Lockstock... and other character from other plays...

Books: Twig from the Edge Chronicles.


----------



## BlackTitress

Books: Uhh.. I've read too many, but recently, Number Four from I Am Number Four

Anime: *points to profile* Also, Osaka from Azumanga Daioh.

Video Games: Big The Cat, N, The Grim Heaper...


----------



## Lili

*Movies:* Valentine, _Mirrormask_

*Books:* Spottedleaf, Greystripe _Warriors series_; Diane Rivers, Helen Burns, _Jane Eyre_

*TV Shows:* Twilight Sparkle, _My Little Pony: Friendship is Magic_; Chuck, _Panty and Stocking with Garterbelt_

*Video Games:* Bianca, _Pokemon: Black_; Ruby, Moe, _The Legendary Starfy_

I'll probably add more later.


----------



## sv_01

I'm not sure if I have an absolute favorite, but still...
Pokémon: Blaine
Star Trek: Odo and Seven of Nine


----------



## opaltiger

Film: HAL-9000, _2001: A Space Odyssey_.
Books: Mr. Bennet, _Pride and Prejudice_; Ged, _A Wizard of Earthsea_; Arya and Sansa and most of the rest of the cast, _A Song of Ice and Fire_; Locke Lamora, _The Lies of Locke Lamora_. 
TV: Laura Roslin, _Battlestar Galactica_; Audrey, _Twin Peaks_; Kaylee, _Firefly_; The Ninth Doctor, _Doctor Who_; Joan, _Mad Men_; Stuart Alan Jones, _Queer as Folk_. 
Video games: Um. I don't know. Ritz and Shara, _Final Fantasy Tactics Advance_, maybe? Oh, and HK-47, _Knights of the Old Republic_.
Theatre: Estragon and Vladimir, _Waiting for Godot_. Can't possibly choose one or the other, they are effectively one character. :D
Comics: Adrian Veidt, _Watchmen_; Death, _The Sandman_ (plus most of the other Endless); and, on a totally different note, Osaka, _Azumanga Daioh_.


----------



## Lorem Ipsum

Film: WALL-E from WALL-E, Woody from the Toy Story films, Dobby and Dumbledore from the Harry Potter films

Books: Pretty much everybody in _The Stand_ by Stephen King, pretty much everybody in Asimov's _Foundation_ series, Lord Asriel and Will in _His Dark Materials_ by Philip Pullman.

TV: Capitaine Berthaud in _Engrenages_, Nicholas Rush in _Stargate Universe_, The Eleventh Doctor, everybody in _The Event_, Josh and Nate from _Waterloo Road_, Martha Costello and Nick Slade in _Silk_, and let us absolutely, definitely not forget Kurt Hummel and Blaine Anderson in _Glee_ :D but I love the whole cast, seriously

Video Games: Theresa in the Fable series

Theatre: Hamlet and Macbeth in their respective plays, Shylock in _The Merchant of Venice_, Mercutio in _Romeo and Juliet_ - I really need to watch more musicals


----------



## boss

kamina / izaya / the joker / johan liebert / adachi / tron / rorschach


----------



## Dannichu

SARAH. JANE. SMITH.







*uncontrollable sobs*


----------



## Lili

I have two new ones:  Louis and Claudia from _Interview With The Vampire_.  Louis is just such an amazing character, though a little bit annoying when he starts bitching and complaining about being a vampire.  Claudia is just powerful and awesome (as in 'leaves me in awe'), the just thought of a girl who must remain in the shell of a child for all of eternity and what that character has to go through... It's amazing.

At first I didn't like Claudia (I watched the movie before I read the book) and I thought she was annoying and bitchy, but I felt bad for her in the book, and now that I actually understand her (I'm watching the movie again right now) I'm starting to like her again.


----------



## Bombsii

Dannichu said:


> SARAH. JANE. SMITH.
> *uncontrollable sobs*


Rest in Peace :( 
The Whoniverse won't be the same without her.


----------



## nastypass

Film: Dennis (Monty Python and the Holy Grail (help help I'm being oppressed)), Doc Holiday (Tombstone)
Comics: The entire main cast of Watchmen, The Joker (esp. The Killing Joke).  I need to read more comics.
Books: Alex (A Clockwork Orange), Lord Henry (The Picture of Dorian Gray), Temeraire (Temeraire series)
Vidya: everything in Portal
TV: ninth and tenth Doctors (Doctor Who)

Feel like I'm missing a _lot._  Will update this later, most likely.


----------



## Words of Ryan

Gotta say, MADARA UCHIHA, or y'know Hibari Kyoya.
*KILL THEM ALL*


----------



## Fireworks

Film: Jules (Pulp Fiction), Red (The Shawshank Redemption), Teddy (Memento)

Video Games: Illidan Stormrage (Warcraft III), Jim Raynor (StarCraft: Original and Broodwar; not the SC2 one whose moral character has been pretty much completely changed), Samir Duran (StarCraft: Broodwar), Tychus Findlay (StarCraft 2)


----------



## Cap'n Sofa

I don't have very many of these. Wheatley and GLaDOS from the Portal series have to be my favorites, though. Karkat Vantas from Homestuck is a good character, too. As is Aradia Megido. And Vriska Serket. And basically fucking everybody.

EVERYBODY FROM PORTAL AND HOMESTUCK, BASICALLY. Also, Heavy Weapons Guy is really funny from what little we know of him.


----------



## Ruby

Off the top of my head, and ignoring characters absolutely no one will have heard of...

Cartoon: Mandy from The Grim Adventures of Billy and Mandy
Film: Luna from Harry Potter; Hudson from Aliens
Television: Doctor Who 9, 10 and 11; Alan Partridge
Games: Lego Ki-Adi-Mundi


----------



## hyphen

Books: Hermione.
Video games:N and That girl trainer.

Not exactly interesting.


----------



## Aletheia

The six protagonists of _Trauma Team_.
(see sig :3)

Edit: Oh, oh! Homestar. Runner. (and all the rest)

Edit #2: How could I forget ol' Sweet Tooth. That guy is just pure, concentrated badass.


----------



## Chopsuey

Doctor Edward Richtofen, from Call of Duty/Nazi Zombies. But you probably could've figured that out on your own.


----------



## Professor Wesker

Movies: Definately Captain Barbossa from PoTC, Elliot from Open Season, Gaston from Beauty and the Beast, Storm from the X-Men trilogy, and Princess Leia from Star Wars.

Books: Luna Lovegood is awesome, I just love her and her eccentric personality! Definately someone I'd hang out with if she existed. Roran from the Inheritance cycle, Zero from Holes, and Apollo from Percy Jackson are also cool characters.

Video Games: Donkey Kong, Yoshi, Sylvia from Viewtiful Joe, Holly Summers, Bad Girl, Nathan Copeland, and Captain Vladimir all from No More Heroes, Yuna from Final Fantasy 10, Majora ferom LoZ: MM, but Midna from LoZ: TP is probably my favorite video game character of all time. She is so well written.

TV: Shawn and Gus from Psych, Catalina and Randy from My Name is Earl, Kimblee, Izumi, and Mrs. Bradley from FMA: Brotherhood, Sir Crocodile and Captain Kuro from One Piece, Dr. House from House, with Foghorn Leghorn bein the best TV character. Ever. Period.


----------



## Phantom

Film: Not really too much into movies anymore. 

Books: Jason from the Heir Chronicles. Remus Lupin.

TV: Everyone from the Whoniverse. Dr. House, original SG-1. Spike, Willow, Wesley, and Fred. Bones and Booth from Bones.

Video Games: MGS series- Solid Snake, Merril, Otacon. Mass Effect- Grunt, Tali, Mordin Solus, Joker. Oblivion - Annoying Fan, Lucien Lachance. Dragon Age; Alistair, Morrigan, Lelianna, Barkspawn (Dog), Ohgren, Anders (Awakening only), Sigrun, Sten, Wynne, Varric, Valenna, Mherril, Isabella.

Theatre: The Opera Ghost


----------



## Aletheia

Mah Boi said:


> Bad Girl


I always felt I'd like her a lot more if she had a more detailed background. A little mystery, but I feel they went a little over the top with the whole "random psychotic killer" aspect. Or maybe that's what you find appealing about her, I don't know.

(she's still got a kickass theme though)


----------



## Aisling

Oh geez I love/hate these kinds of threads because I love almost everything but have not seen anything at the same time

Movies: Porco from Porco Rosso! and um. Actually all of Miyazaki's characters. ;_; god I need to watch more movies
Books: Temeraire from... Temeraire... Howl from Howl's Moving Castle (the book is better)
TV Shows: Zuko and Iroh from Avatar TLA, Spike from MLP FiM
Comics: Nite Owl II from Watchmen, Kurotowa and Kushana from Nausicaa
Video Games: Duster from Mother 3, Joshua from Fire Emblem 8, Kog'maw from League of Legends


----------



## Professor Wesker

SomeGuy said:


> I always felt I'd like her a lot more if she had a more detailed background. A little mystery, but I feel they went a little over the top with the whole "random psychotic killer" aspect. Or maybe that's what you find appealing about her, I don't know.
> 
> (she's still got a kickass theme though)


Yeah, I liked her psycho personality, and she gave a good fight. Wether you like her or not though, she is MUCH better than Jasper Batt Jr.


----------



## boss

oh i forgot dave motherfucking strider.


----------



## Conrad

Tony Stark, Problem Sleuth, Dave Strider, Spades Slick, Rorschach, Adachi.


----------



## Dannichu

Proper, revised list of characters I adore from various things:

*Whoniverse:* Sarah Jane Smith, The Doctor, Donna Noble, Gwen Cooper, Maria Jackson, Rose Tyler, Amy Pond

*Jossverse:* Willow Rosenberg, Tara Maclay, Buffy Summers, Anya Jenkins, Kaylee Frye, Hoban 'Wash' Washburne, Winifred Burkle

*The West Wing:* Claudia Jean 'CJ' Cregg, Donatella Moss, Josh Lyman, Jed Bartlet, Leo McGarry, Joey Lucas, Amy Gardner

*Misc US Drama:* Emerson Cod, Lorelai Gilmore, Georgia Lass, Greg House, Chloe O'Brian, Laura Roslin, Sam Beckett, Temperance Brennan

*Misc UK Drama:* Sherlock Holmes, John Watson, Alex Drake, Sharon 'Shaz' Granger, Helen Stewart, Tony Hill, Jonathan Creek 

*Misc US Comedy:* Karen Walker, Benjamin 'Hawkeye' Pierce, Margaret 'Hot Lips' Houlihan, Liz Lemon

*Misc UK Comedy:* Edmund Blackadder, Vanessa 'Nessa' Jenkins, Bryn West, Dave Lister, Kryten, Sue White, Maurice Moss, Bertie Wooster, Humphrey Appleby, Bernard Black, Tim Canterbury, Karen Brockman


----------



## opaltiger

> Edmund Blackadder


But _which one?_ (hint: the third)


----------



## octobr

I!

I like Candide and Basil Hallward and Flynn Rider and Prince Naveen.

BEST COMBINATION EVER. They could be bros and run a hair salon together.


----------



## Zapi

Movies: UHH. IDK. Han from Star Wars if I had to pick.

Books: FINNICK ODAIR. Yesh. He's one of the only reasons I finished reading the last two books of the Hunger Games. Also Sirius from Harry Potter, Dustfinger from Inkworld, and Jayfeather from Warriors.

TV Shows: KURT FROM GLEE <3 Anime counts too, so Excalibur, Crona, Kid, and Stein from Soul Eater are all worth a mention; as well as Kyoya from Ouran, Shigure from Fruits Basket, Sanji from One Piece, Sven from Black Cat, and Komui from D.Gray-man.

Comics: Idk, the only comics I ever read are Pokémon Special/Adventures and I really don't have a favorite from those.

Video Games: Demyx, Saïx, Axel, Vexen, and Zexion from Kingdom Hearts; Jade, Guy, Dist, and Asch from Tales of the Abyss; Zack from Final Fantasy VII, and Edgar from Final Fantasy VI are all awesome. I also sort of like Tails from the Sonic series.


----------



## Aletheia

Mah Boi said:


> Wether you like her or not though, she is MUCH better than Jasper Batt Jr.


Uhh... who isn't?


----------



## Darksong

I think it's about time I posted here... I think I'll narrow it down as much as I can.
Right now my favorite fictional characters are Ling and Lan Fan from Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood (I never really recognized Fu when I was first reading the manga so I don't like him as much). I could mention a lot more (especially since I have a lot of favorite characters from Naruto) so I'll just leave it at that.


----------



## Lili

*Books:* Mr. Bennet, Elizabeth Bennet, _Pride and Prejudice_; Caspian, Aslan, Peter Pevensie, Susan Pevensie, Trumpkin, Trufflehunter, _The Chronicles of Narnia_; Hester Prynne, _The Scarlet Letter_

*Comic Strips:* Rat, The Crocs, Pig, _Pearls Before Swine_

*Movies:* Flynn Rider, Rapunzel, _Tangled_; Fischer Jr., _Inception_


----------



## Teh Ebil Snorlax

Movies: Eames from _Inception_, Scar from _The Lion King_, Rapunzel and Flynn/Eugene from _Tangled_, Frollo from _The Hunchback of Notre Dame_, Ray, Ken and Harry from _In Bruges_, Billy Flynn from _Chicago_, Lotso, Chuckles, Ken and Chatter Telephone from _Toy Story 3_, Tucker aka Norman Phipps from _There's Something About Mary_.

Books: Fraa Orolo from _Anathem_, The Gloamglozer from _The Edge Chronicles_, Mr. World aka Low-Key Lyesmith/Loki Liesmith from _American Gods_, The Piper, The Mariner and Lord Sunday from _The Keys to the Kingdom_, Sam Vimes, William de Worde and Moist von Lipwig from _Discworld_, Max and Hans from _The Book Thief_.

TV: Captain Blackadder from _Blackadder Goes Forth_, The Reaper aka George Foyet and Spencer from _Criminal Minds_, Coach Beiste and Sue from _Glee_, 

Video Games: Lucien LaChance from _The Elder Scrolls IV: Oblivion_, James, President Eden, Mister Burke and Three Dog from _Fallout 3_, Arcade Gannon from _Fallout: New Vegas_, Lucien, Garth and Reaver from _Fable II_, Logan, Walter and Reaver from _Fable III_, Ezio, Bartolomeo and La Volpe from _Assassin's Creed II and Assassin's Creed: Brotherhood_, Chairman Drek from _Ratchet and Clank_, Errol from _Jak III_, Ripto from _Spyro 2: Gateway to Glimmer_, The Dark Master/Malefor from _The Legend of Spyro: Dawn of the Dragon_, Specter from _Ape Escape_.


----------



## Mendatt

Guildmaster Wigglytuff from Time/Darkness/Sky, Calcifer from Howl's Moving Castle, and Blackadder. From Blackadder.


----------



## Munchkin

Books: Gregor, Luxa, Ripred, and Ares from The Underland Chronicles. I'd name Warriors cats I like, but I haven't read in quite a while, so =x

TV Shows: Pretty much everyone in That 70's Show; Hokuto from Corpse Princess; Mew Zakuro from Tokyo Mew Mew; Renamon from Digimon Tamers.


I'd put my favorites from video games and movies, but I'm afraid my mind is on something else right now.


----------



## Nelauk

neville longbottom is a beautiful man and anyone who disagrees can fight me
luna lovegood is cool also, and so is severus snape and harry potter and pretty much mostly all of them.
as for warriors, hollyleaf is cool. so is featherwhisker and leafpool and crowfeather, crookedstar...
actually it's very hard to pick from them, so i guess i'll say that i like (mostly) all of them.
john egbert and jade harley are very nice and so is the rest of the other characters.
i also like finn the human, and i remember having a crush on him once. i also like jake and marceline and all of the other characters.

and how could i forget lanturn?


----------



## Ever

Books: Oh god there's so many! Fang from Max Ride, Gale from The Hunger Games, Dr. Cable from Uglies, Calla from Nightshade, *Beka Cooper from Beka Cooper*, Alanna from whatever series it was whose first book was Alanna: The First Adventure, Isabel from The Wolves of Mercy Falls, the list goes on and on and my memory is failing me right nao.


----------



## FwaSaki-chan

My faves are Vanitas, Mitori Kawashiro, Drake Merwin, Selphie, Zidane, Joshua (dibs on rainbow~) Youmu, Vivi, Ventus, Aqua, Kneesocks, Kristoph, Shantotto and Beyond Brithday.


----------



## Fireworks

after today, Discord from MLP: FiM season 2 ;-)


----------



## SquishierCobra

Movies: Jack Sparrow from PoTC, Timon and Pumbaa from The Lion King, Charlie the Unicorn and the Annoying Orange (if viral videos count as movies),  Toothless from How to Train your Dragon, and Cera  from The Land Before Time.

Books: Artemis Fowl, Percy Jackson, Harry Potter, Tarzan, and Robinson Crusoe.

Video Games: Arceus, Peppy Hare, Shadow the Hedgehog, Diddy Kong, Xemnas

TV: Guilmon from Digimon Tamers, Perry the Platypus, Eric Cartman, Billy from Power Rangers (I could've SWORN I saw [David Yost] the actor who played him, over the summer, at video game  "thingy" at MIT), Mr. Krabs, Xander from Dinosaur King, and Brian from Family Guy

Mythology: Hades, Set, Loki

Comics: Superman, Spider-Man, Batman, Aquaman, and Iron Man


----------



## DarkAura

Movies: Woody, Buzz........

Books: Percy Jackson, Artemis Fowl

Television: Phillip Fry, Leela, Bender, Peter, Lois, Stewie, Quagmire, Stan, Kenny, Kyle, Eric, Butters, all from Futurama, Family Guy, and South Park respectfully.

Video games: Samus, Mario, Luigi, Bowser, Peach, Daisy, DeDeDe, Kirby, Meta Night, Pikachu, Jigglypuff, Charmander, Celebi, PKMN Trainer. (all from SSBB, except aisy and Charmander. And yes, celebi is in SSBB wii, you just need to encounter it by usig countless Pokeballs and get lucky to see it)

MLP: FiM: Pinkie Pie, Rainbow Dash, Fluttershy, Twilight Sparckle, Princess Celestia, Discord, Sweetie Belle, Scootaloo, Applebloom, AppleJack, Rarity, Spike

Myths(greek myhs for me): Poseidon, Athena, Artemis, Zeus, Hermes, Eros, Ares, Aphrodite,


----------



## Ever

Video Games: Midna, Zelda/Sheik, Yoshi...um....Pit...I think that's it.


----------



## Zero Moment

Nepeta Leijon, Sollux Captor, Vriska Serket, Gamzee Makara, Terezi Pyrope


----------



## Byrus

lots

Movies: Snake Plissken,  MacReady (The thing), Max Renn (videodrome)

Comics: Ghost rider, Rorschach, The Joker, Tony Stark, Dave Strider, Gamzee Makara

Books: Mostly Stephen King characters. George Stark from the dark half is probably my number one, and I also like Jack Torrance, The Crimson king, Randall Flagg, Mr. Gray, Paul Sheldon and Annie Wilkes. Other characters from other books include Eli from Let the right one in, Teddy Daniels from Shutter island (The movie version was good too) and Herbert West (Re-animator).

Other: Warhammer stuffs. I love the concept of The Skaven and Tyranids.


----------



## Zero Moment

Deadpool


----------



## Frostagin

Listed by show, book, etc. because I'm lazy. Extra-favorites are underlined.

Doctor Who:The Doctor, River Song, Captain Jack
Hetalia:England/Arthur Kirkland, N. Italy/Feliciano Vargas, Japan/Kiku Honda, America/Alfred F. Jones, France/Francis Bonnefoy
Eureka:Douglas Fargo, S.A.R.A.H., Taggart
K-ON: Yui
Harry Potter:Luna Lovegood, Fred and George Weasley, Sirius
Sonic the Hedgehog(includes Sonic Underground): Manic, Tails, Shadow
Pokemon: Blaziken, N, *list dragon-type here*
Fruits Basket: Tohru, Yuki
Inheritance Cycle: Saphira, Arya

I don't really watch movies, btw.


----------



## Tailsy

I'm terribly fond of Santana, Rachel, and Blaine from _Glee_. Despite the show being mostly awful and ridiculous, they managed to create several incredibly likable characters. It's really its saving grace. (Although I do wish they had kept Rachel's sex-positive views from S1 and not made her a ~*~prude~*~ in S2/3. It's sort of saddening.)

Can I say Spyro from the _Spyro the Dragon_ series? Technically he's not *much* of a character, being a video game protagonist and all, but he's a smart-mouthed piece of awesome and he made his games especially awesome. (Up until _The Legend of Spyro_, anyway; I haven't played those and am mostly reluctant to, so I can't really pass judgement on that.)

MAN WARRIORS OMG. I need to start picking those up again. /childish and still loves YA novels :( I always liked Cinderpelt, Onewhisker/star, Tawnypelt and Leafpool. But I really haven't read the books in so long... oh! Bluestar, too. <3

Also I like Aradia, Dave, Jade, and Feferi from _Homestuck_ a lot.


----------



## Byrus

Twilight Sparkle said:


> Can I say Spyro from the _Spyro the Dragon_ series? Technically he's not *much* of a character, being a video game protagonist and all, but he's a smart-mouthed piece of awesome and he made his games especially awesome. (Up until _The Legend of Spyro_, anyway; I haven't played those and am mostly reluctant to, so I can't really pass judgement on that.)


 Yes! The original Spyro was a snarky, cocky little bastard and I loved him for it. Unfortunately,  Spyro's character in the reboot is about as bland and dull as you can get. And Sparx is an annoying asshole who never shuts up.


----------



## Mr. Moon

Show: Trevor (Whitest kid U know)
Anime: Takagi (High School of the Dead)
Video Game: Liu Kang (Mortal Kombat) or Cole McGrath (Infamous)
Book: Katniss (Hunger Games)


----------



## Luxcario

I like Fregley and Greg from Diary of a Wimpy Kid. I also like Leo from Heroes of Olympus: The Lost Hero.


----------



## Eta Carinae

Movies: I thought Robert Fischer in _Inception_ was awesome personally, though nobody every remembers who that is ;_; I also like Captain Kirk in the new _Star Trek_, and Meryl Streep's performance of Miranda Priestley in _The Devil Wears Prada_.

Books: Phineas Nigellus (I just know I spelled that wrong) was my favourite _Harry Potter_ character.  Sadly, that's all I can think of right now.

TV: McLachlan and Caan make  a great duo as McGarret and Danno in the new _Hawaii 5-0_.  I also really like Mike Chang in _Glee_.  And everyone in _The Dick Van Dyke Show_ and _Seinfeld_.

Video Games: Well, GLaDOS of course, but I also really loved Cave Johnson and Wheatley (all from the _Portal_ Series).  Marth is also a favourite of mine, both in _SSBB_ and _Fire Emblem_.


----------



## Zero Moment

Briar from The Circle of Magic/The Circle Opens.


----------



## Dragon

Legendaryseeker99 said:


> Briar from The Circle of Magic/The Circle Opens.


Holy fuck yes. Also Phoenix Wright, Sissel and Yomiel from Ghost Trick, Dave, Terezi and Rose from Homestuck.


----------



## Blastoise Fortooate

Harry Dresden, from _The Dresden Files._ He's just so amazingly great uggh. I mean, come on, he once fought a demon while naked! _Outside!_ IN TORRENTIAL CHICAGO RAIN

Also, illustrious and wise Bartimaeus of Ur.


----------



## Professor Wesker

After playing Phoenix Wright Ace Attorney, I can add Phoenix Wright, Mia and Maya Fey, Larry Butz, Dick Gumshoe, Lotta Hart, Manfred von Karma, Emma Skye, Angel Starr, Damon Gant, and Jake Marshal to my list of favorite characters.


----------



## Sandstone-Shadow

Denryu said:


> Movies: I thought Robert Fischer in _Inception_ was awesome personally


This! Poor guy, it absolutely gets me at the end when he finds the pinwheel in his dad's safe and starts crying. </3

A few new favorites since my last post:

- The Eleventh Doctor from _Doctor Who_
- Kratos Aurion from _Tales of Symphonia_
- Midna from _LoZ: Twilight Princess_
- Norrington from _Pirates of the Caribbean_ (I guess I'm kind of a sucker for guys with tragic deaths and unrequited love)
- Colonel Mustang from _Fullmetal Alchemist: Brotherhood_
- Severus Snape from _Harry Potter_


----------



## Monoking

To answer the thread question, Piccolo Jr. from  dragonball z.
:3

Also Videl, also from dragonball z.


----------



## Firelord Alex

Azula from A: TLA.  She is so evil and sweet at the same time.


----------



## Zero Moment

Matt Cruse and Kate de Vries from Airborn/Skybreaker/Starclimber


----------



## Ever

Isabel form The Wolves of Mercy Falls and Raisa from The Seven Realms. And Magpie from Dreamdark: Blackbringer. <--Awesome book.


----------

